
I hate focus grabbing... any UI quirks that annoy you? - Xichekolas
http://xichekolas.blogspot.com/2007/03/ui.html
======
jwecker
I assume the reason apps (or actually I think it's the windowing system) do
this is because they assume that your grandmother will open an app and then
patiently wait for it to appear, and if it accidentally appears behind another
application, they'll think something is broken. I agree, it's not the best
assumption. I happen to be using gnome a lot for my window manager and it
actually very rarely gives a newly opened task the focus- I don't know if
that's default though or some setting I set at some point.

